# Baby pigeons in my attic. What do I do?



## PigeonsInMyAttic (Sep 2, 2003)

Pigeons have been getting into our attic through a small hole from the roof. When I got up there to cover the hole to prevent this I discovered that there are 2 baby pigeons in my attic nested in the sprayed insulation. I would estimate that the babies are 2-3 weeks old at this point. The adults still have access to them (I didn't cover the hole yet) and are feeding them (I'm assuming). Bottom line is I want the pigeons out of my attic but without endangering the babies. How would be the best way to go about this? Should I:

- Wait for the babies to grow up and eventually leave and then cover the hole after all pigeons are out? If so, how long should this take? 

- Get the babies out ASAP and re-locate them? If so, where should they be re-located? This option may actually be moot since I'm not sure I can even get to the baby pigeons where they are at in the attic. 

- Other? 

Some insight would be much appreciated here. Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello, welcome, and thank you for seeking advice before taking any action!

Wait until they leave. This should happen at 35 days.

If you relocate the nestlings the parents almost certainly won't recognise them or feed them.

If the parents lay any more eggs before the nestlings leave replace them with plastic ones, or remove the eggs one at a time, boil and replace.

Once the parents and the nestlings have departed, block the hole.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonsInMyAttic (Sep 2, 2003)

UPDATE - today I noticed that the baby pigeons are at least leaving the attic and probably flying too! That's the good news. The bad news (for me) is that there are 2 new eggs that have appeared near the old nest. These eggs are just a few days old or less. I've just taken the eggs from their nest (all the pigeons were gone at the time). I'm planning on closing the hole in the roof later today or tomorrow when all pigeons are out. What should I do with the eggs? The pigeons wouldn't have been able to get to them anyway when I close the hole in the roof. Should I just throw the eggs away (like a pigeon abortion) or is there somewhere I could take the eggs so that someone who raises pigeons can care for them?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi,

If the second egg was just laid within the last 10 hours you can throw it away but if they are incubating there could be a baby in there and so I would not throw it away.

Mary


----------

